# Boreal Sliding Snowshoes



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

I was looking on LL Bean's site and *noticed this product*. Not sure why they are not just called skis. 











:blink: 

Anyone (admit to) using them?


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Sliding Snowshoes? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2011)

Look pretty cool though. But, yes more of an XC ski than anything else.


----------

